# Fernzugriff mit DynDns auf die Fritzbox funktioniert nicht mehr



## jack07 (28. November 2011)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Fernzugriff mit dem Dienst von DynDns eingerichtet. Meine Fritzbox an die ich zur Zeit (wegen Auszug aus einer Wohnung) nicht herankomme, schickt mir einmal täglich eine Verbindungsübersicht aller Telefongespräche etc. mit dem sog. Fritz!Box Push Service an eine Emailadresse. Obwohl ich laut dem Fritzbox Bericht lesen kann, dass der Fernzugriff über HTTPS aktiv: https://xxxxxxxx.dyndns.org aktiv ist, komme ich einfach nicht auf die Fritzbox. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2011)

Hallo!

Die Ursache kann so vielfälltig sein.
Ich würde von aussen ersmal einen Ping an  (also ohne http bzw. https) senden.
Wenn dieser funktioniert, dann würde ich mal versuchen über http://xxxxx.dyndns.org (also kein https) auf den Router zu kommen.
Ich denke mehr Möglichkeiten wirst Du von aussen wohl nicht haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## jack07 (29. November 2011)

Hallo Dr Dau,
also ich habe einen Ping an die xxxxxxdyndns.org gesendet und folgende antwort erhalten:


_Ping xxxxxxdyndns.org [94.xxx.xxx.1x2] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 94.xxx.xxx.1x2: Bytes=32 Zeit=568ms TTL=61
Antwort von 94.xxx.xxx.1x2: Bytes=32 Zeit=360ms TTL=61
Antwort von 94.xxx.xxx.1x2: Bytes=32 Zeit=384ms TTL=61
Antwort von 94.xxx.xxx.1x2: Bytes=32 Zeit=405ms TTL=61

Ping-Statistik für 94.xxx.xxx.1x2:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 360ms, Maximum = 568ms, Mittelwert = 429ms_




Aber über http:// oder https: lassst sich diese Adresse nicht aufrufen ...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

probiere mal ein Telnet auf den Hostnamen und der IP aus.

```
telnet xxxxxx.dyndns.org 443
```

Kommt eine Verbindung zustande oder wird der Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt?

Eventuell könnte auch eine aktive Protweiterleitung Probleme verursachen. Schau mal ob du den 443 oder einen Exposed Host in deiner Liste hast.

Gruß
BK


----------



## jack07 (29. November 2011)

hallo BK,

hier das ergebnis:

Verbindungsaufbau zu xxxxxx.dyndns.org...Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem
Host hergestellt werden, auf Port 443: Verbinden fehlgeschlagen


Was ist denn ein Exposed Host und wo finde ich den bei dyndns.org ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

die Einstellungen die ich meine sind nicht bei dyndns, sondern in deiner Fritzbox hinterlegt.
Google kann dir hier sicherlich eine bebilderte Anleitung liefern, wie man bei deiner Fritzbox (Modellnummer nicht vergessen) in das entsprechende Menü für das "Portforwarding" kommt.

Gruß
BK


----------



## jack07 (29. November 2011)

hallo bk,

wie anfangs beschrieben, habe ich mom. keine möglichkeit mich vor ort in die fritzbox zu loggen. deshalb habe ich ja mein problem hier in forum geschrieben.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

hmm, dann musst du das wohl das nächste mal direkt vor Ort überprüfen. Soweit ich das sehen kann, liegt kein Fehler in deiner Dyndns Konfiguration vor, sondern eher in der Fritzbox selbst.

//Edit:


> Meine Fritzbox an die ich zur Zeit (wegen Auszug aus einer Wohnung) nicht herankomme, schickt mir einmal täglich eine Verbindungsübersicht aller Telefongespräche etc.


Du wohnst nicht mehr dort, aber spionierst die jetzigen Mieter aus? Falls dem so ist, so ist deine Tätigkeit illegal und ich / wir hier werden dich nicht mehr weiter bei deinem Vorhaben unterstützen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Dr Dau (29. November 2011)

Du bekommst die Verbindungübersicht doch sicherlich zu einem festen Zeitpunkt?
Dann würde ich diesen Zeitpunkt abwarten und im Header der eMail nach der IP-Adresse suchen, von welcher die Verbindungsübersicht versendet wurde.
Nun kannst Du die IP-Adresse mit der vergleichen, welche Du bei einem Ping an xxxxx.dyndns.org zurück bekommst und/oder Du kannst versuchen ob Du direkt über die IP auf die FRITZ!Box zugreifen kannst.
Da die FRITZ!Box nach dem versenden der Verbindungsübersicht die Internetverbindung aber verlieren/trennen könnte, sollte oben gesagtes so zeitnah wie möglich geschehen.

Hintergrund ist der, dass der IP-Update bei dyndns.org (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht (ordnungsgemäss) ausgeführt wird und die DynDNS-Adresse somit möglicherweise auf eine falsche IP verweisen könnte.

Wenn Du auch über die IP nicht auf die FRITZ!Box zugreifen kannst, bleibt eigentlich nurnoch ein Problem auf der FRITZ!Box übrigt.
Dagegen wirst Du aber aus der Ferne nichts machen können, es sei denn Du hast eine Vertrauensperson welche innerhalb des Netzwerks Zugriff auf die FRITZ!Box hat und Du diese Person (z.b. per Telefen) anleiten kannst was sie zu tun hat.


----------



## melmager (14. Januar 2012)

jack07 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Fernzugriff mit dem Dienst von DynDns eingerichtet. . Woran kann das liegen?



Also schon mal versucht dich bei Dyndns anzumelden ?- eventuell ist ja dein Service bei den Jungs schlicht und einfach abgeschaltet worden.

Fakt ist wenn man 1 Monat lang nicht Dyndns genutzt hat wird der Zugang gelöscht - ist mir selbst passiert

und leider habe ich keine Möglichleit mehr gefunden dort erneut für Lau an den Dienst heranzukommen
Ich habe einen andren Anbieter genommen um an IP Adresse vom Netz für zugriff von aussen machen zu können.


----------



## MGT-ONE (21. Januar 2012)

jack07 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn ein Exposed Host und wo finde ich den bei dyndns.org ?



Die Exposed Host Einstellung findest du in der Fritz Box. Dort kannst du z. B. einen Computer als Exposed Host definieren, d.h. alle eingehenden Verbindungen von außen werden direkt an den Computer weitergeleitet. (vollständige Portfreigabe)

Hier eine Info von der AVM Homepage:

Das als "Exposed Host" angegebene Netzwerkgerät ist ungeschützt und damit im Internet sichtbar und aus diesem jederzeit auch erreichbar. Daher sollten auf dem betreffenden Netzwerkgerät geeignete Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergriffen werden.

Gruß Micha


----------

